# Pacers legend and Hall of Famer Mel Daniels dies at 71



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Indiana Pacers today are deeply saddened to learn of the passing of former center Mel Daniels, a stalwart on the team's three American Basketball Association championship teams and a member of the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame.
> 
> Daniels died Friday in Sheridan, Ind. He was 71. He is survived by his wife, CeCe and family.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/10/30/pacers-legend-mel-daniels-passes-away/index.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RIP. Sad week for basketball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, horrible news. He's always one of the first names you mention on those All-Time Pacers Teams.


----------

